# 7 and ERG Chord Melody [Jazz]



## Trespass

Michael Coppola: 9 String Jazz


-----

Eric Clemenzi: 7 String Jazz


-----
Jason Crawford: 8 String Jazz (5 guitar strings/3 bass)


-----

Matt Raines: 7 String Jazz


-----

Rob Conti on a 7:


-----

Jimmy Bruno: 7 String Jazz

-----

Charlie Hunter: 8 String Jazz (5 Guitar Strings/3 Bass)

-----

Adam Fulara: Double Neck REK Guitar


-----

Jim Wright: Guitar/Bass Warr


-----

Randy Strom: Warr



Youtubing these names will produce fantastic results.
Cheers,
Trespass


----------



## Durero

Fantastic post Trespass!!!

Really nice variety of instruments.


----------



## Apophis

Awesome post


----------



## Desecrated

Always nice to see extended range and 7-string in another concept then mindless riffing or chugging.

Ooo, I just have to add this:


----------



## Luan

holy shit, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trespass

Desecrated, the video code was cutoff 

Also, Robert Conti on a 8:

Thank you all for watching 
----
Also new addition above, Jimmy Bruno on 7.

(For those too lazy to find it above, YouTube - Jimmy Bruno)

Phenomonal (though I think he's been posted here before, regardless he's here to stay).

Edit: Upon comparing the video code, this was actually what Desecrated posted above , but the code was missing a a character )


----------



## i_love_tazzus

A bit late, but this is a great post. 

Nice to hear these guys, too. A nice break from the Pizzarelli duo I'm used to mentioning whenever someone asks me about jazz on 7+ string guitars. Charlie Hunter rules. Saw him a few years ago in the Knitting Factory in NYC. Cool guy to chat with after shows.


----------



## ElRay

Have you seen how Michael Copolla's 9-string (The Hydra) is strung:


[url=http://www.9string.com/gear.htm].: m . c :. gear[/url] said:


> The Hydra, simply put, uses a standard guitar tuning, a whole step lower with 3 extra strings inserted between the 4th and 5th strings
> Hydra - D·G·D·g·c· C· f·a d
> Standard E· A·-·-·-------D·g·b·e
> 
> now, imagine :.
> without tuning the hydra 1 step lower,
> you have a normal 6 string with the 3 extras between the 4th and 5th being
> 
> 
> 5th=d, same note as 3rd fret 2nd string
> 6th=a, same note as 2nd fret 3rd string
> 7th=e, same note as 2nd fret 4th string



Ray


----------



## Desecrated

ElRay said:


> Have you seen how Michael Copolla's 9-string (The Hydra) is strung:
> 
> Ray



Works for him


----------



## Trespass

Thanks guys, post (and rep lol) at any time.


----------



## Desecrated

Some rep was administrated.


----------



## Chris




----------



## Trespass

Ooh, Eric Clemenzi's duo, forgot about him. To be added


----------



## Hasmamagee

Trespass said:


> Michael Coppola: 9 String Jazz
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Eric Clemenzi: 7 String Jazz
> 
> 
> -----
> Jason Crawford: 8 String Jazz (5 guitar strings/3 bass)
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Matt Raines: 7 String Jazz
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Rob Conti on a 7:
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Jimmy Bruno: 7 String Jazz
> 
> -----
> 
> Charlie Hunter: 8 String Jazz (5 Guitar Strings/3 Bass)
> 
> -----
> 
> Adam Fulara: Double Neck REK Guitar
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Jim Wright: Guitar/Bass Warr
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Randy Strom: Warr
> 
> 
> 
> Youtubing these names will produce fantastic results.
> Cheers,
> Trespass






It's like Joe Pass on RRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDSSSSSSSSS

also I'm a huge Charlie Hunter fan some call his bass/guitar hybrid a bit extravagant but I think it's just beast


----------



## Hasmamagee

Oh by the way check out his version of "a closer walk with thee"


----------



## Customisbetter

epic necro, but i gotta say, that is a beautiful instrument in the first video.


----------



## Trespass

I forgot I started this thread.


----------



## VariedStyles

Beautiful stuff.

I love ERGs, I love chord melody (or polyphonic playing as I call it)...

And Jason Crawford is awesome!!

Edit - Does anyone know what tuning his guitar has? So far I thought it was a regular 8 string (except for the single coil pickups...weird), but now I see it has 3 bass and 5 guitar strings (guess that would account for the fairly realistic bass sound he has). I haven't seen any normal 8 strings (F#BEADGBE) used in jazz so far - any videos of those?


----------



## Osorio

I guess this is an epic bump for no apperant reason other that to say: "Thanks for sharing" !  I had never heard of Jason Crawford before... Dude is awesome (not that the others were any worse). I loved that... Gotta look for more now.


----------



## JazzandMetal

This thread is awesome. Here are some more examples. 

Robert Conti tuned to F# standard:







And here is somebody named Michael Reizenstein, playing his "ninestein" guitar in the first video and a Goodman jazz guitar in the second. He is tuned to all fourths.


----------



## JazzandMetal

Mike Reizenstien just put a DVD out and I just received it. It is excellent. He does great basslines with his nine strings. 

On the DVD, he notes that his guitar is tuned all fourths, from the top string down, F, C, D, A, E, B, F#, Db.


----------



## JoeyW

I know he's already been posted but Jason Crawford is just so great! I love this take on "Now's the Time":


----------



## Trespass

I've had the good fortune of meeting Jason Crawford here in Toronto a few times. Great player live as well.


----------



## Daken1134

self plug even though ive posted it everywhere previously


----------



## Trespass

You know, I spend a lot of my time rallying against the jazz police in real life.

But come on man, that's just not jazz.

You played some chords with extensions, not swung, with zero improvisation or communication.


----------



## Daken1134

Im very aware it isnt jazz what so ever, trust me, i only posted it because part of the title was "ERG Chord Melody"


----------



## JoeyW

Trespass said:


> I've had the good fortune of meeting Jason Crawford here in Toronto a few times. Great player live as well.


 

Wow, lucky! That must've been awesome. His feel is pretty unreal. 
Completly unrelated though, did you attend any post-secondary for your musical education? If so, how are the schools over in Toronto? I'm asking because I'm a 2nd (almost 3rd) year music student and I have the option of finishing my degree elsewhere.


----------



## Trespass

JoeyW said:


> Wow, lucky! That must've been awesome. His feel is pretty unreal.
> Completly unrelated though, did you attend any post-secondary for your musical education? If so, how are the schools over in Toronto? I'm asking because I'm a 2nd (almost 3rd) year music student and I have the option of finishing my degree elsewhere.



York is highly liberal and about finding your own voice. Great instructors there include Lorne Lofsky on guitar and Adrean Farrugia on keys. Lorne played with Oscar Peterson for 5 or 6 years, and is one of the top guitarists in Canada easily. However, there are also a lot of cats there who can't handle the independence, and there are a lot of coasters.

U of T is a great academic/performance split with high expectations, small program with probably the top kids in town. Would recommend.

Humber is very performance slanted, but in a really awful way. There program is built around stuffing you with a lot of common jazz phrases (everybody learns the same licks each week, for example) and mostly come out all sounding the same, with zero individual voice. Would recommend ONLY if you have zero jazz experience and plan to pursue a masters/or push for serious creative development afterward.

Cheers. Toronto is a great city.


----------



## JoeyW

Trespass said:


> York is highly liberal and about finding your own voice. Great instructors there include Lorne Lofsky on guitar and Adrean Farrugia on keys. Lorne played with Oscar Peterson for 5 or 6 years, and is one of the top guitarists in Canada easily. However, there are also a lot of cats there who can't handle the independence, and there are a lot of coasters.
> 
> U of T is a great academic/performance split with high expectations, small program with probably the top kids in town. Would recommend.
> 
> Humber is very performance slanted, but in a really awful way. There program is built around stuffing you with a lot of common jazz phrases (everybody learns the same licks each week, for example) and mostly come out all sounding the same, with zero individual voice. Would recommend ONLY if you have zero jazz experience and plan to pursue a masters/or push for serious creative development afterward.
> 
> Cheers. Toronto is a great city.


 

Thanks! So Humber seems to be the place to try and stay away from. York sounds like it'd be a very cool experience, and Lorne Lofsky would be crazy cool to study under. I'm going to look into that program right now. Addimitadly, I find my biggest problem at the moment is that while improvising I gravitate towards chord tones too often, I'd really like to get more spontineity in my playing.


----------



## octatoan

Could Trespass kindly make links in the OP for those on phones?


----------



## JSanta

The OP was from 7 years ago...


----------



## i_love_tazzus

Just look them up on Youtube. You already made the effort to come here.


----------



## SnowfaLL

I find most known "7 string jazz" guys use Drop A (A-E-A-D-G-B-E) so they can utilize typical A string barre chords with the low string replacing the root, which seems to be what the majority of these videos are (least chord melody ones) - has any famous players (or tons of videos on youtube) use just standard tuning with a low B string for standards? I know its only shifting the finger over 2 frets, but I'm just curious to see a video of standard tuning used to its maximum potential. Everything I write/play in all genres are generally standard tuning, so while Drop A would be great for jazz, it'd mess up most of my other stuff. (floyd guitars.. so good but the drawbacks)

I know its not too different but from a mental mindset, it'll take some getting used to rather than just copying the A string notes.. Of course, it'll be the same as the high B string but chords seem a bit more awkward.


----------



## i_love_tazzus

Swami Jr., Brazilian jazz guitarist. Heard him a few years ago on Brazilian vocalist Luciana Souza's 'Duos II' CD. His 7 string guitar is tuned to B standard.

http://youtu.be/Gc15_Qu6ouQ


----------

